# Semaphore question



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am totally ignorant on semaphores, but am trying to do some research for a project. I found several examples of semaphores that have brackets for 3 colored lenses and a lamp of some kind. Did they ever use semaphores with just the flags and no lamps/lenses? If anyone has pics or links to examples, I appreciate.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The lenses were red, yellow, and green with one lamp. when the semaphore arm was vertical the green lens covered the lamp and this meant proceed. If the arm was at 45 degrees the yellow (amber) lens was illuminated. This meant to proceed slowly, most likely to the next signal where it would be ether green or red. If the arm is horizontal the red lens would show. This meant STOP!

Growing up in the east I became familiear with the Pennsy's signal system where they had a circular target with three lights to indicate the signal. Three light lenses in the vertical meant proceed at full speed, three lights at 45 degrees meant slow, and three in the horizontal position meant stop.


Long ago and far away, stations had a flag staff with ball on the cable. If the ball was at full staff, that meant that the engineer could proceed. I think that is the origin of the phrase of "HIGH BALL" to represent a fast train not meant to stop at every whistle stop.


Chuck N


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never heard of a semaphore with a light..but anything's possible! 
if they existed, it would have to be either: 
REALLY early railroad history, of a railroad that didnt run at night, and had semaphore signals.. 
a more modern, but very small railroad, that didnt run at night, and had semaphore signals. 

either seems quite unlikely..but maybe someone will find something! 
I just searched around google a bit..didnt come up with anything.. 

Scot


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the semaphores I found. Some even used kerosene lamps for illumintation. 

http://www.railroadsignals.us/signals/sem/index.htm

I was wondering if anyone saw examples of semaphores using only flags and no illumination.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw a semaphore with lights in a guy's backyard a couple of weeks ago. It actually worked. 

The semaphore arm was sometimes outside of the engine's headlight beam and could be hard to see at night, hence the addition of lamps. The lamps were effective enough so that the semaphore signal was not needed and was dropped in favor of lighting only when they wore out or a line went through a total signaling upgrade.

BTW, upon a power loss, the arm drops by gravity to the STOP position.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob

Maybe the following be of some help even though dated.

Standard Signals & Rules c. 1913[/b]

The Railway Signal Dictionary c. 1911[/b] 

Union Switch & Signal Company c. 1894[/b] 

Railway Signaling c.1921[/b]


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob, 

The upper-quadrant and lower quadrant semaphores in the US had lights. There may once have been a semaphore that used no lights: I have seen photos of ancient train order semaphores which appeared to have either one or no spectacle/lens. The CA&E "roarin' elgin" interurban used flagstop semaphores with no lenses: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwilson1949/4351828593/ 

Incidentally, the Illinois Railway museum has a display of many semaphores, all in a row


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom: I am seeing that. I am going with a lit kind on this project.

Steve: Thanks for the reference material. Quiz on Monday?


----------

